# Extraverted Intuition - clumsiness?



## Guinevere (Jan 27, 2010)

Is clumsiness a characteristic of Ne? Being an INFP, Ne isn't my dominant function but it is highly pronounced. I'll be the first to admit that I'm quite clumsy. I frequently drop things, slip, fall over ect. This doesn't bother me. I just dust myself off and get on with things. However, my mother who I believe is an ISTJ gets irate! I'm often greeted with ''What's wrong with you?!'' and ''I think you need to see a doctor''! The other day I fell downstairs, no broken bones, no big deal, but my mother couldn't laugh about it. She declared that I have something wrong with me and that I should make an appointment with my GP. Luckily, I was able to laugh off this pseudo psychology. I don't see why she has to be so stoic about such nonsense. Do some sensors find it difficult to understand intuition? I try to understand their concrete mode of thinking, so why can't they do the same?


----------



## Savitri (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm most definitely a very clumsy person! My father and mother are both SJs, and they constantly get angry with me for my clumsiness, especially my mother. If I bump my head, it's always "OMG ARE YO OKAY?!" from my mom, and "Why are you so stupid?" from my dad.


----------



## Guinevere (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice to know I'm not the only one! You're lucky you get an ''are you okay?''. I remember once I cut my foot on some glass whcih drew blood and my mother was more concerned with the state of the carpet!:shocked:


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

How old are you? If you are still growing then clumsiness can be result of body parts growing at different speeds. You might also be more clumsy if you haven't engaged actively in sports so haven't developed good eye-extremity coordination.

In MBTI sense the sensory function for INFPs is tertiary so attention to physical detail is something that probably develops later in life for you guys. If you think about it the intuitive subtypes are more likely to enjoy spending time thinking or escaping into their imagination rather than engaging in physical activities. This doesn't do wonders for being physically 'sharp'.

I am pretty clumsy but I don't know if that has to do with the fact that I haven't played any sports when I was young or because sensory function is my inferior and expressing it kind of scares me to be honest >.<


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm... relatively clumsy. I have both graceful moments and huge fails. I have quick reflexes and usually catch stuff mid-air. I can also punch/poke people even when they're fighting back, 'cause I'm just ninja like that.

But yeah, I trip a lot and spill water over my keyboard every once in a while. Doesn't help that my usual condition is tired and distracted. :/

My ISTP friend, however, has been doing sports all her life, and she's the clumsiest person I know. She's a fencer, for goodness' sake, yet she trips on flat surfaces. But she's cool.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I was a rather clumsy kid, the neighbours even commented on it and would roll their eyes when I did something clumsy, but nobody was annoyed about it except me... I hated being weak in that area.

These days I have the odd case of dropsies or try to carry too many things at once and drop something. I think it's because I have to do everything fast and am impatient. My husband sometimes hassles me about it in a mocking way, and I just ignore him.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Guinevere said:


> Is clumsiness a characteristic of Ne? Being an INFP, Ne isn't my dominant function but it is highly pronounced. I'll be the first to admit that I'm quite clumsy. I frequently drop things, slip, fall over ect. This doesn't bother me. I just dust myself off and get on with things. However, my mother who I believe is an ISTJ gets irate! I'm often greeted with ''What's wrong with you?!'' and ''I think you need to see a doctor''! The other day I fell downstairs, no broken bones, no big deal, but my mother couldn't laugh about it. She declared that I have something wrong with me and that I should make an appointment with my GP. Luckily, I was able to laugh off this pseudo psychology. I don't see why she has to be so stoic about such nonsense. Do some sensors find it difficult to understand intuition? I try to understand their concrete mode of thinking, so why can't they do the same?


I know exactly what you mean. My mother was an ESFJ, and while I'm not at all physically clumsy, I'm VERY forgetful. For instance, I remember when I was 17, I was about to chop up a carrot. Well I got distracted by her talking to me, and without thinking, I walked to the bathroom and put the carrot in the bathroom cabinet, thinking I was putting away toothpaste. 

And you know how sometimes you walk into a room with a purpose...but you forgot why? That's another thing that made my mother suspect I was ill in the head.

In her words:

"You'll never be able to live on your own. You'll end up killing yourself."

Well, since leaving at 18, I've been alive for nearly 3 years, and still going strong. roud:


----------



## Guinevere (Jan 27, 2010)

God said:


> I know exactly what you mean. My mother was an ESFJ, and while I'm not at all physically clumsy, I'm VERY forgetful. For instance, I remember when I was 17, I was about to chop up a carrot. Well I got distracted by her talking to me, and without thinking, I walked to the bathroom and put the carrot in the bathroom cabinet, thinking I was putting away toothpaste.
> 
> And you know how sometimes you walk into a room with a purpose...but you forgot why? That's another thing that made my mother suspect I was ill in the head.
> 
> ...


LMAO about the carrot! Legend:laughing:! I tried to put the kettle in the sugar bowl a few weeks ago. Yes I get the ''You'll never be able to live on your own'' line. I got it the other day when I left the hob on for an hour. Woops.:blushed:


----------



## Bell (Aug 8, 2010)

I just spilled a glass of water all over myself like 30 seconds ago. So.. yeah..


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Guinevere said:


> Is clumsiness a characteristic of Ne?


It's pretty characteristic, yeah. It's a staple feature of Pe in general though -- that Se users are poised is a myth. Generally speaking, Se users are so absorbed into their outside environment they have a lot of trouble concentrating on what's directly in front of them (like, tripping on an uneven portion of the sidewalk because you were too busy listening to the birdies singing). I have an ESTP friend who has a major accident a week, on average.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm pretty clumsy with accidentally hitting door trim with my arms, smacking myself in the head with doors, and so on. Usually when that happens, I am very focused on thinking and lose focus on my surroundings.

When I was a kid, I did the "walk into a room and forget why" ALL the time. My mom would get so angry because often I would have to come back three times in a row to figure out what I was supposed to do. x_x


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Guinevere said:


> LMAO about the carrot! Legend:laughing:! I tried to put the kettle in the sugar bowl a few weeks ago. Yes I get the ''You'll never be able to live on your own'' line. I got it the other day when I left the hob on for an hour. Woops.:blushed:


ha! Hey, everything's better with sugar. :wink:

And in my defense, eating raw carrots is supposed to help cleanse your teeth of plaque. Making it NATURAL toothpaste.

You see? Our intuition is so keenly advanced, yet so woefully overlooked. :bored:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I am severely clumsy and am constantly dropping things/falling over/etc. I've never been very athletic, but I did play tennis in high school, so you'd think I'd have a little bit of hand-eye coordination... but not so much.

Thankfully, I have a pretty high pain tolerance, so I'll take a nasty fall and everyone will be like "OH MY GOD ARE YOU OKAY?" and I'm just like... yup! and go on like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Bell (Aug 8, 2010)

I am serioulsy the definition of clumsiness. In every way I can think of. It's probably because I can't focus on where I'm walking or what I'm doing. Always stepping where I shouldn't :blushed:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Raise your glasses for tripping over nonexistent objects!


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I would blame an INFP's clumsiness on diminished Se usage.

If you aren't as aware of what your body is doing as much you should, it will be put on auto-pilot, which is how most INFP's do a lot physically involved things. Many of them develop this ability so they can go into dreamland while still doing whatever they need to do. This of course isn't perfect and it leads to clumsiness.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Guinevere said:


> Is clumsiness a characteristic of Ne? Being an INFP, Ne isn't my dominant function but it is highly pronounced. I'll be the first to admit that I'm quite clumsy. I frequently drop things, slip, fall over ect. This doesn't bother me. I just dust myself off and get on with things. However, my mother who I believe is an ISTJ gets irate! I'm often greeted with ''What's wrong with you?!'' and ''I think you need to see a doctor''! The other day I fell downstairs, no broken bones, no big deal, but my mother couldn't laugh about it. She declared that I have something wrong with me and that I should make an appointment with my GP. Luckily, I was able to laugh off this pseudo psychology. I don't see why she has to be so stoic about such nonsense. Do some sensors find it difficult to understand intuition? I try to understand their concrete mode of thinking, so why can't they do the same?


I'm pretty sure that could be an N thing in general because I'm INFJ and have always been clumsy.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes this is me!

I don't usually fall over and hurt myself or bump into things but I put thing in the wrong place or loose things a lot!

I've put money in the bin.
I spent one evening sorting out my wageslips ready to post somewhere then just before bed I thought I'd quickly tidy the room up and ended up putting my wageslips in the bin.
I lost my wallet once, but only once. This hasn't happened to me since. 
The other day I bought a return bus ticket and when it came to going home it took me ages to find it. I thought I'd put it in my bad, I was so sure of it! Then my friend said have you checked your wallet? So I checked and there it was.

Like OmarFW said, it's like I'm on auto-pilot. My body just gets the job done whilst my mind is free to daydream haha.


----------



## raexi (Oct 20, 2010)

I somewhat recently fractured my foot running through the house.

...On a couch.

I am 24 years old in a month.

I think that speaks for itself :X

Not entirely sure about how strong my Ne is developed despite being an ENFJ (and I never re-took any tests to find out the exact ratios), however I -DO- recall one saying I'm 11% Judging, not 100% sure how much that has to do with it, being newby, but... Hey there you go. roud:


----------



## barbalootSuits (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm nervous that I'm going to kill myself doing something stupid on a regular basis haha


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm very clumsy. One time, when I was getting into a car, I managed to hit my head against the side and also poke myself in the eye...while wearing glasses. I dunno how I do it.

I tend to have good balance, at least. I just seem to accidentally hurt myself a lot.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I can be pretty clumsy at times. Once I was trying to get out of a van, and I somehow fell...from a height of about a couple of feet. I never lived it down. To make matters worse, it had been raining. :frustrating:

In addition, I've accidentally thrown cans into the kitchen sink, had my pants washed with something in a pocket, and misplaced items. Just last night I was looking for the case for my Sonic Classic Collection DS game. It turned out it was right by my computer...covered by something else so it was out of my view. :crazy:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh man, I am such a klutz :crazy: . Poles are always jumping in front of me out of nowhere. I have a hard time clearing table edges for some reason. I bruise easily also, so I do get mad at myself for this. I also drop stuff a lot, which has resulted in many a broken dish....

I've never been athletic either. Discovering yoga has sort of helped me get in sync with my body, but I'm always going to feel a bit alien in the physical world, not sure of how to navigate it, stuck in a haze of contemplating theory and meaning and daydreaming.... I'm also non-reactive; like, you could throw a ball at my face & it would hit me before it would register with me to try and catch it (sports are not my friend :crazy. I do notice that Se people respond quicker to physical stimuli; I think it's why they are comfortable taking risks & testing physical boundaries. It seems like they process this stuff fast & act almost instinctively.


----------

